# BB soundproblem.



## Olsen (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi. I have a little problem with my Broadway Blueline Big Boy (Dcc). The engine(sound) starts up fine. Horn and bell works. But when I turn the trottle and the BB starts moving, nothing happens with the sound. It still sounds as if the engine stands still. Also the cap-light is still on. Somehow the decoder doesn´t register that the engine moves and turns up the sound. I have tried to locate any errors inside the engine, but cant seem to find one. 
Do you guys have an idea of what I should look fore? What registeres when the engine moves, so the sound follows the engines "rpm"?
Hope you can help.

Kind regards Olsen


----------

